# Where did u mount the joystick on your Tacoma



## BD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Looking for some ideas or options.


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

If your getting the joystick control, people usually mount it to the left of the steering wheel on the panel just below it. I you have a fisher plow look into the Fish-stick control, its a handheld control, I love it, but mount it where ever you feel most comfortable with it.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

I presume 2005 or newer Tacoma? One of the issues you might find in mounting it to the left, is a tight fit between the dash panel and your knees. I don't use a joystick controller, rather flush mounted push-button rocker switches. I took out the coin tray from the left knee area, made an aluminum plate to fit in the space it came from, and mounted my switches flush into that plate.

Arctic's "standard controller" (middle of page 2: http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/prod_sheets/sd-p.pdf) sticks out about an inch and a half or 2 inches. I basically just moved its components onto a flush panel.


----------

